

Advice & Tips - RiderOfGiraffes
http://entrepreneurship.mit.edu/advice_tips.php

======
edw519
What could easily have been "more of the obvious" is actually pretty good.
What sets this post apart is the variety of contributors and the fact that
they've been there. Thanks, RiderOfGiraffes.

My favorite: "Your Cashflow Is More Important Than Your Mother". My mother
would agree (as long as I was buying).

